# worried about PTE SCORE!



## sai charan (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi 

today i received my offer letter from Swinburne university with PTE 54 Score 
however, i am only worried about visa now  do embassy accept PTE 54 score ?


----------



## baldur (Aug 27, 2017)

could you please be more specific? what visa are you planning to apply for?


----------

